# effet d'onde sur fenetre?



## Didelinette (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche depuis un petit moment comment faire pour donner un effet d'onde aux fenetres lorsque l'on clique dessus. Je sais que c'est possible, ms pas moyen de trouver comment faire. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,

Didelinette


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Tu ne confondrais pas avec l'effet splash (si je me rappelle bien du nom) qui apparaît quand on ajoute un Widget dans DashBoard ?

Si c'est le cas, ce n'est actif que dans DashBoard et non dans le Finder pour ce que j'en sais


----------



## Jean-Max (6 Septembre 2006)

Je sais pas, j'ai le même problème (je crois), lorsque je dépose un nouveau widget, l'effet d'onde n'apparaît pas.

Un peu d'aide serai le bienvenue, merci!


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2006)

Jean-Max a dit:


> Je sais pas, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me (je crois), lorsque je d&#233;pose un nouveau widget, l'effet d'onde n'appara&#238;t pas.
> 
> Un peu d'aide serai le bienvenue, merci!


L'effet d'onde lors de l'installation d'un Widget ne peut s'effectuer sur tous les Macs. Il faut une carte graphique suffisamment r&#233;cente (et pr&#233;vue pour cela) pour qu'elle prenne en charge les effets Core Image dont fait partie ce splash. Sur le mien, je n'ai pas non plus cet effet pour cette raison et il est probable que sur ton iBook ce soit aussi le cas 


PS : Au fait, bienvenue sur MacG&#233;


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

Jean-Max a dit:


> Je sais pas, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me (je crois), lorsque je d&#233;pose un nouveau widget, l'effet d'onde n'appara&#238;t pas.
> 
> Un peu d'aide serai le bienvenue, merci!






Bonsoir, bienvenue sur MacG. 
C'est peut-&#234;tre que ta carte vid&#233;o ne g&#232;re pas Core Image qui permet ce genre d'effet.
V&#233;rifie dans les infos syst&#232;me de ton Mac. 


[Edith]
Grill&#233; de peu par Paski.pne ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Didelinette (8 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu ne confondrais pas avec l'effet splash (si je me rappelle bien du nom) qui apparaît quand on ajoute un Widget dans DashBoard ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, ce n'est actif que dans DashBoard et non dans le Finder pour ce que j'en sais



Je pense que je dois confondre avec ça, parce que je crois pas que ce que je veux existe..

Je vous tiens au courant si je trouve comment faire au cas où. En tout cas merci beaucoup quand même


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
Veux tu parler de cet effet?




(C'est l'effet de Dashboard)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Tiens tu prends des notes en pleine sodomie toi ?


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens tu prends des notes en pleine sodomie toi ?



Ouvre ton dictionnaire SuperMoquette


----------



## Didelinette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Salut,
> Veux tu parler de cet effet?
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11874&stc=1&d=1157807061
> (C'est l'effet de Dashboard)




Salut,

Oui c'était bien de cet effet que je voulais parler, mais il me semblait qu'il existait ailleurs que dans Dashboard. Mais j'ai du rêvé...

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2006)

Dans iPhoto l'effet "Goutellette" dans un diaporama est approchant de l'effet "Splash" du dashboard...


----------



## Don_Vincentzo (21 Avril 2009)

Je cherche le moyen de faire cet effet splash en version web ... qq1 a une idée pour faire un truc comme ca??


----------

